# PA. Weather



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*For Feb. 9 to 11 of 2010.
North of the state:*
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY
UNTIL 4:00PM EST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service State College PA
357 AM EST Tue Feb 9 2010

Warren-Mckean-Potter-Tioga-

... Winter Weather Advisory In Effect From 4 PM This Afternoon To
7 PM EST Wednesday...

The National Weather Service In State College Has Issued A Winter
Weather Advisory For Snow... Which Is In Effect From 4 PM This
Afternoon To 7 PM EST Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No
Longer In Effect.

A Strengthening Area Of Low Pressure Will Lift Into The Ohio
Valley This Morning. Early Wednesday A Secondary Area Of Low
Pressure Is Expected To Develop Near The Middle Atlantic Coast And
Slowly Lift North Along The New Jersey Coast Wednesday Afternoon.

Snow Will Develop Across North Central Sections Of Pennsylvania
This Afternoon And Increase In Intensity And Coverage Through The
Evening And Overnight Period. Snow Will Continue Overnight Before
Tapering To Flurries Late In The Day. Total Snowfall
Accumulations Are Expected To Average Between 4 To 7 Inches.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 
A Winter Weather Advisory For Snow Means That Periods Of Snow
Will Cause Travel Difficulties. Be Prepared For Snow Covered Roads
And Limited Visibilities... And Use Caution While Driving.
Motorists Should Be Especially Cautious On Bridges And
Overpasses... Where Slippery Spots Develop First. Stay Tuned To
Noaa Weather Radio Or Your Favorite Source Of Weather Information
For The Latest Updates. Additional Details Can Also Be Found
At... Weather.Gov/Statecollege.

*South of the state:
*
WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THIS MORNING TO 7 PM EST WEDNESDAY
UNTIL 4:00PM EST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service State College PA
357 AM EST Tue Feb 9 2010

Elk-
357 AM EST Tue Feb 9 2010

... Winter Storm Warning In Effect From 10 AM This Morning To 7 Pm
Est Wednesday...

The National Weather Service In State College Has Issued A Winter
Storm Warning For Heavy Snow... Which Is In Effect From 10 AM This
Morning To 7 PM EST Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No Longer
In Effect.

A Strengthening Area Of Low Pressure Will Lift Into The Ohio
Valley This Morning. Early Wednesday A Secondary Area Of Low
Pressure Is Expected To Develop Near The Middle Atlantic Coast And
Slowly Lift North Along The New Jersey Coast Wednesday Afternoon.

Snow Will Develop Across The Western Sections Of Pennsylvania This
Morning And Increase In Intensity And Coverage Through The
Afternoon And Evening Hours. Snow May Be Heavy At Times Overnight
Through Wednesday Morning Before Tapering To Flurries Late In The
Day. Total Snowfall Accumulations Are Expected To Average Between
8 And 10 Inches.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 
A Winter Storm Warning For Heavy Snow Means A Significant Amount
Of Snow Is Forecast That Will Make Travel Dangerous. If You Must
Travel... Keep An Extra Flashlight... Food... Blanket And A Cellular
Phone In Your Vehicle In Case Of An Emergency. Stay Tuned To Noaa
Weather Radio Or Your Favorite Source Of Weather Information For
The Latest Updates. Additional Details Can Also Be Found
At... Weather.Gov/Statecollege.


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope we get every single bit of that 4-7....I could really use the cash flow! This winter hasn't been promising yet...hopefully ol' man winter kicks it up a notch or two...or three..maybe 4


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

So far we got 2 inches time is 7:35 PM on 02-09-2010


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

I think we have got about 3/4 of an inch...There is a break in the storm system and that is where we are sitting at right now.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

beaugross;993919 said:


> I think we have got about 3/4 of an inch...There is a break in the storm system and that is where we are sitting at right now.


Same here was able to snow shoveling the walk ways


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

Well its appx. 0450 right now and there is a couple inches out there. The bulk of the snow in my area is suppose be in the late morning.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got done plowing 8-9in went out at 4:00 and its now 8:30, that's in Horsham and were expecting another 10-14in around lunch


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

From last night to 3:00 PM today 6 inches here. Someplaces 5 inches.


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

We got about 4-5 inches total...its 7:17 as of right now...still a few flurries floating around. Last I knew, it was suppose to pick up again around 8:00 tonight. Whether it will or not I dont know.  At least I will still get to go out plow again in the morning. Also, this just might be me but, I could have swore that when this system was coming in that it was heading north westerly...looking at the weather right now, its heading back down south????


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

North of Elk County 6 to 8 inches.
South of Elk County 10 to 12 inches.
Thursday a day of clean up.


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 20, 2004)

Erie county was in the weather advisory. We ended up with 10 inches. Then the weather serivce changed it to a storm warning.
Thanks for that.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Those Lake effects will do that.


----------

